# Hitachi CW 40 16" Scroll Saw



## JohnGray

Thanks for the information! Great post.


----------



## sbryan55

This is a nice review. I have a scroll saw on my list and this is certainly one I will consider.


----------



## jimr

I got that saw last year from my inlaws for christmas and have been very pleased with it. I added a foot switch and a light/mag glass.


----------



## joesawdust

I have that saw also. It's definetly not a Dewalt or Hegner but overall I'm happy. The light leaves a lot to be desired in my opinion, so I use a swing arm type desk lamp mounted on a bench next to it, also I have removed the green side cover to make it easier to make blade changes, just remember this when the saw is running. The stand is a big selling point too. The hold down arm is collecting dust somewhere as it was just in the way.

Greg
www.joesawdust.com


----------



## shelton

I also have this saw CW 16 the shaft broke, on the first one only had it three months, lowes replace it with a new one 6 months later same problem shaft broke in the exact same place , however not so fortunate this round the warranty ran out, and now i will have to buy another, i email Hitachi got no response, i ve had my Dremel for at least 8 years with no problems although its not as good as the hitachi updated equipment, at least the company cares about its customers, i will never buy another hitachi product and in the future will let everyone know not to buy there product thanks luckydawg50


----------



## Abbott

That's odd* Shelton*, sorry to hear of your luck (you luckydawg!) ~smiles~ I own several Hitachi tools including their scroll saw. My sliding Hitachi miter saw is the best miter saw I have ever used. I have always had excellent luck with Hitachi tools and highly recommend them. ~shrug~


----------



## Close

how do you connect pinless blades it works good for pin blades however I can not connect the pinless blades?


----------



## MrsN

mine works well with pinless blades. I put the lower blade clamp tigt then thigten the upper blade guard. Then tension the blade. It can be hard to get the feel of tensioning the blade at first. I started by setting it loose and working my way up to the proper tension. Send me a message if you need any more help.
Katie


----------



## mamell

You *almost* hinted about the look of the saw being the selling point. I get that! My wife is one of those women who would gladly sacrifice quality for appearance sake *especially* if it has a blue light attached to it anywhere. I don't happen to share her views on these issues, but I do understand how it works.. An ugly product is just no good even if it's the best product ever made.. *sigh*
I've made lots of wooden items for her over the years, but if the color isn't right it'll end up hidden behind something 'prettier' every single time even when it's of very high quality and more useful than another item..
Anyway, I'm eyeballing a Hitachi ss on CL that is owned by an elderly woman and has been sitting in the original box since purchased.. 
I really do appreciate your post even though it may not seem so. My current ss is an old Dremel 2 speed modified to the point of being something else rather than the original configuration.. It still works, but I'm ready to move on from it. 
Thanks for the review.


----------



## mamell

Just curious..how is the lower blade clamp configured? Removal? Easy to access? 
On my old Dremel and the mods it's removable and a major pain to deal with and the blades are difficult at best to get aligned properly.


----------

